# How to calibrate monitors?



## rdtagman (Nov 24, 2011)

I have dual monitors and would like for them to display the same color profile (for lack of the proper nomenclature).  I like using dual monitors with Lightroom 3, having the tool panels on one monitor and the large size photo on the second monitor. I am using a Dell U2410 and a Dell ST2310.  What hardware/software do I need to do this and is there a link to a step by step process that would guide me through this project?
Thanks.


----------



## MLeeK (Nov 24, 2011)

You'll need either the Spyder3Pro or the i1D2 (or better...)


----------



## Big Mike (Nov 24, 2011)

Welcome to the forum.

You'll need a monitor calibration device and software that is compatible with a duel monitor set up.  For example, if you go with the Spyder3, don't get the 'Express' package, as that doesn't support duel calibration.

Although, if you are doing this...


> having the tool panels on one monitor and the large size photo on the second monitor.


You really only need on monitor to be accurate.

I use two monitors can only calibrate one of them.


----------



## WesternGuy (Nov 25, 2011)

If you are going to calibrate two monitors seperately, then Spyder 3 Pro will do, or Colormunki Display, or Colormunki Photo, as well as some of the x-rite I1 products - these are aimed more at the professionals though. CM Photo will also help in calibrating your printer.  If you need/want a studio match for the two monitors, then you will need Spyder 3 Elite.  The "studio match" tries to match as closely as possible the color gamut of both monitors.  I have Spyder 3 Elite and it works pretty well for me.  I also have Colormunki Photo, but I am currently only using it for printer calibration as it will not do a studio match.  It could still be a little tricky, because the U2410 is an H-IPS monitor and the ST2310 is a TN panel.  I have the ST2310 and an ASUS PA246Q wide gamut, IPS monitor.  The Spyder 3 Elite will calibrate them both very well individually, but the studio match currently leaves a bit to be desired - they are completely different monitor technologies and I suspect this has a bit to do with the less than excellent match I sometimes get.  Plan to add another monitor to replace the ST2310 in the new year - will probably get another ASUS PA246Q.  Before I got the ASUS monitor, I had 2 TN monitors and the "studio match" process with them worked quite well.  Hope this helps.

Cheers,

WesternGuy


----------



## KmH (Nov 25, 2011)

Here is a small group of tutorials you may, or may not, have seen: Tutorials on Color Management & Printing

The Dell U2410 is an IPS display, while the ST2310 is a TN display. TN displays have much narrower accurate viewing angles. You will not be able to make those 2 displays look the same regardless the colorimeter or spectrophotometer model you use to attempt calibrating them.

Like Mike suggested, I only calibrate my IPS display and use it to display the image I am working on, and use my smaller, un-calibrated, TN display for my desktop and tool pallets.

I recommend X-RITE's products. Since X-RITE has introduced the i1 Display Pro, the price of new i1 Display 2's have dropped about $125 to just $128 or so.

X-Rite i1Display 2 Color Calibrator for LCD, CRT, and Laptop Displays

Here is the new i1 Display Pro: Xrite EODIS3 i1Display Pro 

And X-RITE's spectrophotometer, the ColorMunki, needed to profile your printer, scenner, or projector: ColorMunki Photo - Monitor, Printer & Projector Profiler


----------



## rdtagman (Nov 26, 2011)

Thanks for you replies.  Makes sense to calibrate the one monitor with the large object display.


----------



## Dao (Nov 26, 2011)

I used the i1Display2 and calibrate each monitor separately to create 2 separate profiles.  And then in Windows7, I apply the profiles to the corresponding monitors.  Now, both displays look some what the same.


----------



## BlairWright (Nov 26, 2011)

The color monkey pro does a great job... Not the cheapest but if you are doing pro work its all relative.

-B


----------

